# Anyone want to share their secret....balms and salves



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been trying to make a balm/salve that is spreadable but I just cannot get the right texture. I want something with a consistency similar to vaseline. I started with my lip balm formula and changed ratios of oils using mostly liquid oils and less beeswax. When that didn't work I tried using more palm since it's soft yet solid. I've tweeked it a hundred times and just can't seem to get it even close and am about ready to give up. Anyone have any ideas to share?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Vaseline is a petrolum product, so getting the consistancy of it is going to be tough. Sorry no answer but I just hate to see questions go unanswered


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I will try one more time  two days ago I answered this question...and well...not sure where it went and then I got busy...blah blah blah. I make a nature salve. I take a glass 2 quart mason jar. I layer my herbs in it (comfrey, plaintain, etc.) I fill it half with coconut oil and half with cold pressed olive oil. I put a oven mit (thin) inside my crockpot and I fill the crock pot with hot water and turn it on low. You put the top on the crock pot so it covers it but allows the air to escape. I cook it on low for 3 days. I triple strain it into a glass pyrex bowl and put about 1.5 oz. of beeswax in it melted. I add some vitamin e and eo blend of organic rosemary and lavender. You can check your consistancy by doing what they call a spoon test. Dip the mixture with a spoon and stick the spoon in the freezer for about a minute. That is what your end product will look like. I make lots of salves, chickweed for itching, and I also do a eucalyptus camphor rub for chests. With 8 kids someone or some animals needs salve...or got into fire ants, or has somethin brewin in their chest  I hope this helps. You didn't state what kind of salve, so wasn't sure. You can call me too. I can help you


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You may be able to get a different texture by using something like carnauba or candelilla wax as your emulsifier . . . both are vegetable waxes and will thicken your salve with about half the amount that you would need with beeswax.

Caroline


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Both candelilla & carnuba have twice the hardening power of beeswax. Trial and error with proportionally more oil than butter/wax will be the way to get what you want. Or trying different kinds of wax (like soy) or softer butters.


----------



## myllisa (May 29, 2016)

I am trying to make lip balm. I tried a recipe with powered goat milk, it came out fine other than it is gritty. Does anyone know how to get this to not be gritty?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Probably not a good idea to put goat milk (powdered or not) into a lip balm, due to spoilage concerns. And there is no way to get it to not be gritty, because it will not dissolve in the oils and butters that lip balm is made with.


----------

